# Convertir .Ram GRATUITEMENT



## JON E. B. GOOD (15 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

tout le problème est contenu dans la question. J'ai un peu cherché sur le forum une solution pour convertir des fichier .ram (émissions de radio) en un autre format lisible par Itunes et Ipod. Deux solutions se présentent sous la forme de deux logiciels qui enregistrent toute source sonore sortant du mac . 

Premièrement, WireTappro, Partagiciel qui lorsqu'on utilise une version non enregistrée envoie toute les 15 sec un message: "This recording was made with non registred version of wire tappro" ... pas très intéressant 

Deuxièmement: Audio Hijack qui lui, s'il n'est pas "registred", n'envoie pas de message mais brouille le signal avec un bruit blanc (bruit blanc = crachotis continu), qui se supperpose à la source (donc on sait toujours entendre ce que l'on veut mais dans une bouillie indescriptible)

Ma question est....

Y a-t-il un moyen de faire ce genre de manip GRATUITEMENT, sans devoir débourser 15 euro qui à la fin du mois, s'accumulant comme on accumule les piles de dossiers, finissent par faire un belle petite somme.

Merci de votre participation


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Mai 2006)

Oui. Mais le son ne sera pas génial. 
Il te faut enregistrer le son qui sort de tes enceintes à l'aide de ton micro interne, à l'aide d'un petit logiciel comme audiorecorder.


----------



## marctiger (15 Mai 2006)

*StreamRipperX* Freeware et en Français 
PS: Audio Hijack brouille en effet le son, mais au bout de 10 min pile/poil, pas avant.


----------



## richard-deux (15 Mai 2006)

Je crois que ffmpegX convertit les fichiers sons en .mp2, .mp3 et .ac3.


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (15 Mai 2006)

marctiger a dit:
			
		

> *StreamRipperX* Freeware et en Français
> PS: Audio Hijack brouille en effet le son, mais au bout de 10 min pile/poil, pas avant.




Ce graticiel semble ne pas fonctionner la dernière mise à jour de Tiger?!

Mon problème est en fait que j'ai un fichier .ram sur le bureau que j'aimerais convertir (tout format lisible par un Ipod). La solution plus simple est peut-être de transférer sur un périphérique externe (MD ou autre) et puis de le réencoder... chipotage mais bon.

si quelqu'un trouve une solution miracle??


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (15 Mai 2006)

Merci quand même

Pardon, j'avais oublié les règles de politesse de base.


----------



## marctiger (15 Mai 2006)

De rien  , mais pour la conversion ffmpegX fonctionne pour ces fichiers sauf si c'est un format .mu apparament), et chez moi StreamripperX fonctionne sans problème (de plus il n'y a pas de limite de temps ici) ainsi que Audio Hijack, qui comme j'ai écrit plus haut ne brouille qu'après 10 min. pile/poil, suffisant pour enregistrer 2 titres à la suite, ou il faut simplement le relancer toutes les 10 min, ce que je fais quand je veux enregistrer quelques titres sur le Web.
Ce que tu peux aussi faire c'est lancer la lecture du flux .ram et l'enregistrer avec un des 2 sans soucis, apres cela dans itunes il te suffira de le "découper" pour en extraire ce qui t'intéresse.


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (15 Mai 2006)

marctiger a dit:
			
		

> De rien  , mais pour la conversion ffmpegX fonctionne pour ces fichiers sauf si c'est un format .mu apparament), et chez moi StreamripperX fonctionne sans problème (de plus il n'y a pas de limite de temps ici) ainsi que Audio Hijack, qui comme j'ai écrit plus haut ne brouille qu'après 10 min. pile/poil, suffisant pour enregistrer 2 titres à la suite, ou il faut simplement le relancer toutes les 10 min, ce que je fais quand je veux enregistrer quelques titres sur le Web.
> Ce que tu peux aussi faire c'est lancer la lecture du flux .ram et l'enregistrer avec un des 2 sans soucis, apres cela dans itunes il te suffira de le "découper" pour en extraire ce qui t'intéresse.




Merci . 
G essayé ffmpegX mais je n'arrive pas à télécharger les Adone mpeg2enc, mencoder et mplayer, les liens me mène toujours sur des pages que je qualifie d'hyérogliphique, sans liens à télécharger!!! 
En ce qui concerne Audio hijjack, il faut en effet que je relance le fichier après 10' pour convertir mon émission d'une heure... fastidieux mais ça fonctionne en effet.
Le fait est que j'ai quand même pu expérimenter l'interface de ffmpegX et que ça me semble un programme parfait... j'essaye toujours de tenter de l'installer mais sans succès...arrrrgh!

Je vais aussi tenter de refaire fonctionner SteamX mais est-il possible avec ce programme de convertir n'importe quoi ou juste ce qui est en streaming sur le Web et auquel le programme peut accéder???


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (15 Mai 2006)

Voilà, 
 j'arrive absolument pas a faire foctionner ffmpegX. Lorsque je glisse mon fichier real audio pour le convertir en Mpeg3, l'encodage se passe en 3 secondes chrono et je vois rien venir.... message d'erreur 
C'est pareil avec tous les autres formats (.mov vers SVCD, etc).... je dois avoir fait une erreur quelque part...


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (15 Mai 2006)

Bon c stop maintenant... j'y arrive pas, je crois que je vais aller dormir... dommage, ce logiciel me semblait être une belle machine de guerre ...

bonne nuit... une fois-oufti


----------



## laurent1 (15 Mai 2006)

salut keulkeul! demasqué!

tu peuxutiliser jack osx
http://www.jackosx.com/

ca te permettra dereassigner la sortie de ton lecteur audio vers l'entrée de garage band. Ah oui autre chose c quand tu veux pour ta pendaison ed crémaillere...


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (15 Mai 2006)

laurent1 a dit:
			
		

> salut keulkeul! demasqué!



Hein?!


----------



## laurent1 (15 Mai 2006)

ah c peut etre pas le bon!! j'ai un copain à liege qui prend tjs ce pseudo et je pensaiis que c'etait lui... Visiblement... Non! en tout cas le truc de jack doit fonctionner!


----------



## marctiger (15 Mai 2006)

Pour StreamRipperX uniquement les flux, mais super ! De plus il t'en propose pas mal, de tous genres et classés par styles.
Pour le reste j'ai les mêmes problèmes de conversion.


----------



## laurent1 (15 Mai 2006)

Je confirme ca fonctionne avec jack et garage band... C'est du temps reel mais ca te permet de recapturer le flux audio. et c'est gratuit.


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (15 Mai 2006)

laurent1 a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme ca fonctionne avec jack et garage band... C'est du temps reel mais ca te permet de recapturer le flux audio. et c'est gratuit.



je vais tester mais g une question... 
pour définir une entrée et une sortie, il faut "Jackenabeler" comme ils disent les appli (cad, les rendre assignables je suppose). Commment tu fais pour _enabeler_ real player et garageband et ensuite commet tu assigne les entrées et sorties à jack audio... g tenté mais g échoué...!

En ce qui concerne les liégeois... on a tous "E.B. Good" à la fin de nos pseudos... c'est la cité ardente qui fait cet effet là


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (16 Mai 2006)

marctiger a dit:
			
		

> Pour StreamRipperX uniquement les flux, mais super ! De plus il t'en propose pas mal, de tous genres et classés par styles.
> Pour le reste j'ai les mêmes problèmes de conversion.




Ok, ça marche chez moi maintenant... je suis un peu nigaud il faut bien le dire. 
Bon système pour ripper des radio. En plus on dirait qu'on a la possibilité d'ajouter ses propres programmes depuis une page web... bien

merci compatriote noir jaune rouge.


----------



## marctiger (16 Mai 2006)

JON E. B. GOOD a dit:
			
		

> Ok, ça marche chez moi maintenant... je suis un peu nigaud il faut bien le dire.
> Bon système pour ripper des radio. En plus on dirait qu'on a la possibilité d'ajouter ses propres programmes depuis une page web... bien
> 
> merci compatriote noir jaune rouge.



De rien sais-tu 2 fois  , en ce moment même je rippe un flux de R&B avec StreamRipperX et c'est du tonnerre ! Non seulement il enregistre mais il le fait automatiquement par titre séparés, il ne restera plus qu'a les réencoder en AAC avec iTunes et ma biblio gonfle à vue d'oeil pour pas un rond, avec une qualité irréprochable et tout ça le plus légalement du monde :love: , elle est pas belle la vie ?


----------



## marctiger (16 Mai 2006)

J'ai une solution pour ton fichier .ram mais tu dois avoir son URL. :hein:


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (16 Mai 2006)

marctiger a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une solution pour ton fichier .ram mais tu dois avoir son URL. :hein:




aiguille moi....
c'est un fichier que j'ai téléchargé sur le site de france culture, voici la page
http://www.radiofrance.fr/chaines/france-culture2/emissions/ultra/index.php?emission_id=35060160.

P.S. J'ai toujours ce foutu problème piur l'installation de FFmpegX, impossible de télécharger le mpegenc2.....



PPS: Bien venu au mac Book, petit noir et petit blanc...on s'universalise (vraiment), il manque un peau rouge!


----------



## marctiger (16 Mai 2006)

Pour les *mencoder et mplayer* clic droit/enregistrer sous, pour mpeg2enc copie ce qui suit *http://mjpeg.sourceforge.net/MacOS/mpeg2enc * et copie le dans la fenêtre de téléchargements  , mais pour encoder ce fichu .ram, je n'y arrive pas, il est à chaque fois indiqué "corrupted" ! Enfin avec les liens ici-présents ffmpegX fonctionne, c'est déja ça.


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (17 Mai 2006)

marctiger a dit:
			
		

> Pour les *mencoder et mplayer* clic droit/enregistrer sous, pour mpeg2enc copie ce qui suit *http://mjpeg.sourceforge.net/MacOS/mpeg2enc * et copie le dans la fenêtre de téléchargements  , mais pour encoder ce fichu .ram, je n'y arrive pas, il est à chaque fois indiqué "corrupted" ! Enfin avec les liens ici-présents ffmpegX fonctionne, c'est déja ça.



Merci beaucoup,

Ca fonctionne assez bien maintenant, après quelques foirages bien sûr.
Pour le .ram, je pense qu'il faut installer un composant en plus. Sur le sit e ffmpegX il est signalé que pour encoder depuis un fichier real player il faut installer un machin dont je sais plus le nom... le problème vient peut-être de là?
Je vais essayer et je te tiens au parfum.


----------



## marctiger (17 Mai 2006)

Ok, merci   je cherche encore de mon côté aussi.


----------



## richard-deux (17 Mai 2006)

JON E. B. GOOD a dit:
			
		

> aiguille moi....
> c'est un fichier que j'ai téléchargé sur le site de france culture, voici la page
> http://www.radiofrance.fr/chaines/france-culture2/emissions/ultra/index.php?emission_id=35060160.
> 
> P.S. J'ai toujours ce foutu problème piur l'installation de FFmpegX, impossible de télécharger le mpegenc2.....



Juste une question: comment veux-tu convertir un fichier .ram en .mp3 qui passe en streaming sur France Culture? :rateau: 

Je crois qu'il faut que tu nous dises si tu as le fichier audio en .ram sur ton bureau et que tu peux écouter hors-connexion internet.
Je doute.


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (17 Mai 2006)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Juste une question: comment veux-tu convertir un fichier .ram en .mp3 qui passe en streaming sur France Culture? :rateau:
> 
> Je crois qu'il faut que tu nous dises si tu as le fichier audio en .ram sur ton bureau et que tu peux écouter hors-connexion internet.
> Je doute.




J'ai en effet le fichier .ram sur mon bureau et je peux l'écouter sans connexion. En fait cette émission n'est pas en streaming... ce serait trop simple. Il mettent juste le fichier real au téléchargement pour l'écouter su son ordi. le fait est que j'aimerai pouvoir archiver tout ce matériel sonore sur mon Ipod ou sur un cd  pour mon boulot.


----------



## richard-deux (17 Mai 2006)

JON E. B. GOOD a dit:
			
		

> J'ai en effet le fichier .ram sur mon bureau et je peux l'écouter sans connexion. En fait cette émission n'est pas en streaming...



Au temps pour moi, mais j'avais un doute en suivant le lien que tu donnais. :rateau: :rose: 

Sinon, as-tu trouver le codec real player a installer dans ffmpegX?
Je crois que le lien est sur la page d'accueil du site.


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (17 Mai 2006)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Au temps pour moi, mais j'avais un doute en suivant le lien que tu donnais. :rateau: :rose:
> 
> Sinon, as-tu trouver le codec real player a installer dans ffmpegX?
> Je crois que le lien est sur la page d'accueil du site.




Oui j'ai trouvé le lien...

le processus d'installation me semble un peu abscons mais je vais quand même tenter la manoeuvre. Pas mal de gens me disent néanmoins que la réussite n'est pas toujours au rdv pour le réencodage de real.... nous verrons

je vous tiens au courant.... si j'arrive à installer le reste?!


----------



## marc-aurel (17 Mai 2006)

bonjour accro de la radio ;-)

comment enregistrer un flux real player ?
j'y connais pas grand chose

merci


----------



## richard-deux (19 Mai 2006)

marc-aurel a dit:
			
		

> bonjour accro de la radio ;-)
> 
> comment enregistrer un flux real player ?
> j'y connais pas grand chose
> ...



Fait une recherche dans _le forum musique_.


----------



## marc-aurel (19 Mai 2006)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Fait une recherche dans _le forum musique_.


:mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 
mais oui mais c'est bien sûr !
que suis-je bête de n'y avoir pensé plus tôt !!!


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (19 Mai 2006)

marc-aurel a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:
> mais oui mais c'est bien sûr !
> que suis-je bête de n'y avoir pensé plus tôt !!!




Essaye peut-être avec StreamRipperX (voir lien plus haut dans ce poste), il rippe les flux radio, copie les chansons dans un dossier sur ton bureau (ou ailleurs, tu décide)... une vrai merveille. Avec cette appli (complètement légale) je reçois des dizaines de chansons par jour sur mon ordi, je choisi ma radio favorite (moi c de l'éléctro expérimentale sur X stream radio,mais tu peux vraiment en trouver des centaines d'autres, il existe des sites qui recense  le radio sur le net) et il enregistre en temps réel la musique sur ton DD en séparant les différentes chansons... indispensable pour les fanatiques de musik....


----------



## marc-aurel (19 Mai 2006)

je l'ai essayé et apparemment streamripper X ne fonctionne pas avec les flux real et WM.
je me trompe ?


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (19 Mai 2006)

marc-aurel a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai essayé et apparemment streamripper X ne fonctionne pas avec les flux real et WM.
> je me trompe ?




c'est possible... moi j'utilise  des stream itunes et il y en a beaucoup. Le plus souvent, les radio Web te propose plusieurs formats d'écoute. je ne sais pas ce que tu veux écouter mais regarde quand même sur le site si tu ne sais pas écouter ton émission en itunes.


----------



## richard-deux (20 Mai 2006)

WireTap.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2006)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> WireTap.



je plus 1 y compris pour Jon E B Good
utilisation simplissime

ton souci avec wiretap ( version gratosse) est en fait une affaire d'interaction avec les fichiers gerant la licence ( souvent les receipts)

wiretap 1.0
reste 100% gratosse et sans pb 
( faut probablment virer les prefs et receipts qui ont été crées avant , possible  conflit) 

Sinon 
les versions plus recentes de wiretap pro restent aussi utilisables en gratosse ( mais aux fonctions de base)


----------



## richard-deux (20 Mai 2006)

Etrange, j'ai la version 1 de Wiretap et je n'ai jamais eu de problème d'installation ou de conflit.  

Mais c'est vrai que Wiretap est très simple d'utilisation et c'est pourquoi je n'utilise que ce logiciel pour enregistrer des flux audio.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2006)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est vrai que Wiretap est très simple d'utilisation et c'est pourquoi je n'utilise que ce logiciel pour enregistrer des flux audio.


on peut pas faire plus simple!
 marche comme les vieux mini K7

boutons record - pause - stop

 ensuite si on le souhaite on peut soit garder en aiff ( lourd mais si c'est pour UNE écoute ca va)
ou archiver en mp3 ( via itunes etc)
je m'en sers TRES souvent pour precisement France Culture...
Attention , la qualité du son  FC  via ram est souvent une défaillance de LEUR coté
( il y a plein de fil sur la qualité pas terrible de Radio France sur le web, même si ca change doucement ca reste bof-bof)


----------



## marc-aurel (20 Mai 2006)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> WireTap.



ce soft était super mais sur mon G5 la version 1 ne fonctionnait pas.
sur mon MacBookpro elle ne fonctionne pas non plus.
la version payante fonctionnait sur mon G5.
sur le MBP je n'ai pas essayé.

dommage.

est-il possible de faire fonctionner la version 1 (gratuite) sur MacTel ?
car lorsque je clique sur le bouton rouge (enregistrement) l'enregistrement se lance puis quitte immédiatement.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2006)

Wretap 1 sur BU pas sûr

Par contre les  autres soucis que tu evoques ( autres machines) je les ai eu 
et à l'époque , lointaine ,  j'avais fouillé , c'était une histoire de conflit (receipts , prefs etc)
j'ai plus les détails
j'avais tout refait au propre et c'est reparti

et wiretap 1 gratuit  est officiellement remplacé par les versions PRO 
mais il est possible de le faire marcher gratosse
( voir details des manips chez macupdate et versiontracker)


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (20 Mai 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Wretap 1 sur BU pas sûr
> 
> Par contre les  autres soucis que tu evoques ( autres machines) je les ai eu
> et à l'époque , lointaine ,  j'avais fouillé , c'était une histoire de conflit (receipts , prefs etc)
> ...




Le problème avec Wire Tap (j'ai évidemment essayé la version pro, le seule disponible aujourd'hui je pense) c'est que lorsqu'elle n'est pas enregistrée (pour 15 dollars environ) elle envoie un message toute les 15 seconde qui se supperpose à ce que l'on est en train d'enregistrer. 
Sinon c'est la solution idéale évidemment DONC....
si vous avez une solution pour avoir Wire Tap (Free) ou pour "débrider WireTap pro afin qu'il ne vienne plus souiller mes enregistrements.... 

Merci


----------



## marctiger (20 Mai 2006)

JON E. B. GOOD a dit:
			
		

> Le problème avec Wire Tap (j'ai évidemment essayé la version pro, le seule disponible aujourd'hui je pense) c'est que lorsqu'elle n'est pas enregistrée (pour 15 dollars environ) elle envoie un message toute les 15 seconde qui se supperpose à ce que l'on est en train d'enregistrer.
> Sinon c'est la solution idéale évidemment DONC....
> si vous avez une solution pour avoir Wire Tap (Free) ou pour "débrider WireTap pro afin qu'il ne vienne plus souiller mes enregistrements....
> 
> Merci


Tant qu'elle est disponible voici la *version freeware*


----------



## pascalformac (21 Mai 2006)

Et avant que la question  arrive, cette version marche même sur Tiger , à condition de faire les manips indiquées chez macupdate ou version tracker dans les commentaires posteurs
(de manière globale,  les commentaires d'utilisateurs de ces 2 sites sont des mines d'infos et bidouilles sur toutes applis)


----------



## marc-aurel (21 Mai 2006)

un petit lien ou carrément les manps à faire, ça serait possible ici ?

(j'abuse un peu je sais mais qui ne tente rien ... ;-)

ps: vous avez le droit de m'envoyer ch..er  ;-)


----------



## pascalformac (21 Mai 2006)

marc-aurel a dit:
			
		

> un petit lien ou carrément les manps à faire, ça serait possible ici ?
> 
> (j'abuse un peu je sais mais qui ne tente rien ... ;-)
> 
> ps: vous avez le droit de m'envoyer ch..er  ;-)


un peu de culture:

_ L'homme ordinaire est exigeant avec les autres. L'homme exceptionnel est exigeant avec lui-même.
_

[Marc-Aurèle]


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Mai 2006)

Un peu de confiture?


----------



## marc-aurel (21 Mai 2006)

Errare humanum est, sed perveverare diabolicum !

mea maxima culpa


----------



## richard-deux (21 Mai 2006)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> WireTap.



Pour Wiretap en freeware, il fallait suivre le lien que j'avais donné.  

J'ai l'impression de ne pas être lu. :rateau:


----------



## marc-aurel (21 Mai 2006)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Pour Wiretap en freeware, il fallait suivre le lien que j'avais donné.
> 
> J'ai l'impression de ne pas être lu. :rateau:



j'ai bien suivi le lien et télécharger wiretap version 1 mais sur mon macbookpro si je clique sur l'enregistrement il se lance et quitte aussitôt.
connaîtrais tu la manip pour remèdier ce problème ?

merci


----------



## richard-deux (21 Mai 2006)

marc-aurel a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bien suivi le lien et télécharger wiretap version 1 mais sur mon macbookpro si je clique sur l'enregistrement il se lance et quitte aussitôt.
> connaîtrais tu la manip pour remèdier ce problème ?
> 
> merci



Rosetta a dû mal à prendre l'application.
Wiretap en version 1 n'est disponible que pour PPC.

Si tu essais d'ouvrir wiretap avec rosetta, peut-être que cela fonctionnera. 

Je suis désolé mais je n'ai malheureusement pas la solution. :rose:


----------



## marc-aurel (21 Mai 2006)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Rosetta a dû mal à prendre l'application.
> Wiretap en version 1 n'est disponible que pour PPC.
> 
> Si tu essais d'ouvrir wiretap avec rosetta, peut-être que cela fonctionnera.
> ...



je sais forcer une application à s'ouvrir avec rosetta mais cela n'est possible qu'avec les applications en UB pas avec celle qui sont uniquement en PPC. Donc j'ai bien peur qu'il n'y ait pas de solution pour wiretap sur mactel. dommage je l'aimais bien cette appli.


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (21 Mai 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Et avant que la question  arrive, cette version marche même sur Tiger , à condition de faire les manips indiquées chez macupdate ou version tracker dans les commentaires posteurs
> (de manière globale,  les commentaires d'utilisateurs de ces 2 sites sont des mines d'infos et bidouilles sur toutes applis)




Merci,

wiretap 1.0 marche maintenant à merveille.... et les petites manips ne sont finalement pas très complexe....
voir ici....http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/12272

P.S. Avec ces manips la version freeware fonctionne avec Tiger sur PPC... je ne sais rien concernant les INTEL


----------



## marctiger (21 Mai 2006)

JON E. B. GOOD a dit:
			
		

> Merci,
> 
> wiretap 1.0 marche maintenant à merveille.... et les petites manips ne sont finalement pas très complexe....
> voir ici....http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/12272
> ...


Je ne comprends malheureusement pas suffisament l'Anglais pour les manips, pourrais tu me traduire plus ou moins stpl. car la traduction mot à mot ???


----------



## Guimouzo (21 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai découvert WireTap aujourd'hui grace à vous, merci beaucoup, il m'est très utile!   

Pour l'installation sur Tiger (sur PPC aussi), il suffit d'installer la version 1.0 (là on peut pas enregistrer), puis installer la version pro et hop, la version 1.0 fonctionne correctement. On peut ensuite désinstaller la version pro sans problème (par le fichier uninstall).


----------



## marc-aurel (21 Mai 2006)

sur mactel wiretap pro ne peut enregistrer que depuis le micro interne.
pas depuis l'Audio Mac. or c'est ce qui m'intéresais car j'aimerais bien pouvoir enregistrer une radio web.
j'ai comme message d'erreur :
KEXT introuvable. impossible d'enregistrer depuis l'Audio Mac.

une idée de solution ?


----------



## marctiger (21 Mai 2006)

marc-aurel a dit:
			
		

> sur mactel wiretap pro ne peut enregistrer que depuis le micro interne.
> pas depuis l'Audio Mac. or c'est ce qui m'intéresais car j'aimerais bien pouvoir enregistrer une radio web.
> j'ai comme message d'erreur :
> KEXT introuvable. impossible d'enregistrer depuis l'Audio Mac.
> ...


Si tu avais lu depuis le début du post, tu y aurais vu StreamRipperX dont j'avais déja donné le lien, *le revoici*


----------



## marc-aurel (21 Mai 2006)

marctiger a dit:
			
		

> Si tu avais lu depuis le début du post, tu y aurais vu StreamRipperX dont j'avais déja donné le lien, *le revoici*



j'ai suivi le post depuis le début et téléchargé StreamRX (merci pour ton lien d'ailleurs) mais ça ne fonctionne pas pour des flux en real.


----------



## marctiger (21 Mai 2006)

marc-aurel a dit:
			
		

> j'ai suivi le post depuis le début et téléchargé StreamRX (merci pour ton lien d'ailleurs) mais ça ne fonctionne pas pour des flux en real.


Envoies-moi ton fichier .ram, je viens de faire un essai avec un des miens et je crois avoir trouvé LA solution enfin !


----------



## marc-aurel (21 Mai 2006)

marctiger a dit:
			
		

> Envoies-moi ton fichier .ram, je viens de faire un essai avec un des miens et je crois avoir trouvé LA solution enfin !



ce que j'aimerais pouvoir enregistrer c'est ça :

http://www.radiofrance.fr/chaines/france-inter01/emissions/boulibai/

c'est en streaming


----------



## marctiger (22 Mai 2006)

marc-aurel a dit:
			
		

> ce que j'aimerais pouvoir enregistrer c'est ça :
> 
> http://www.radiofrance.fr/chaines/france-inter01/emissions/boulibai/
> 
> c'est en streaming


Ce n'est pas au format .ram.
Il n'y a pas d'URL pour ce Streaming, mais tu voulais du .ram et pour cela j'ai la solution je crois bien.Pour le direct j'ai le fichier au format Quicktime, mais tu peux l'ouvrir avec Real ou Audio Hijack, mais pas de fichier .ram donc pas de Streaming avec StreamRipperX.
Mais comme je te l'ai dis si tu as un Streaming au format .ram il y a moyen. Je suis peut-être un peu confus dans mes explications, mais avec l'adresse que tu m'as donné je suis occupé depuis presque 1h a essayer avec toutes les possibilités.


----------



## marc-aurel (22 Mai 2006)

marctiger a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas au format .ram.
> Il n'y a pas d'URL pour ce Streaming, mais tu voulais du .ram et pour cela j'ai la solution je crois bien.Pour le direct j'ai le fichier au format Quicktime, mais tu peux l'ouvrir avec Real ou Audio Hijack, mais pas de fichier .ram donc pas de Streaming avec StreamRipperX.
> Mais comme je te l'ai dis si tu as un Streaming au format .ram il y a moyen. Je suis peut-être un peu confus dans mes explications, mais avec l'adresse que tu m'as donné je suis occupé depuis presque 1h a essayer avec toutes les possibilités.



est-ce que l'url pourrait être celle-ci :

http://www.tv-radio.com/ondemand/france_inter/BOULIBAI/BOULIBAI.ram

sinon merci d'essayer de me dépanner et aussi merci pour ton site sur les freeware ! vraiment super ! je connaissais beaucoup de ces freeware mais pas tous !

bonne journée


----------



## marctiger (22 Mai 2006)

marc-aurel a dit:
			
		

> est-ce que l'url pourrait être celle-ci :
> 
> http://www.tv-radio.com/ondemand/france_inter/BOULIBAI/BOULIBAI.ram
> 
> ...


Pas de problème quand j'ai un peu de temps libre  , ce lien-ci est un enregistrement, tu peux aussi l'ouvrir avec VLC, mais d'après ce que j'ai vu sur le site il n'y a pas d'URL de Streaming, juste écouter en direct ou sauvegarder au format Quick Time (dans la fenêtre d'écoute, la petite flèche à droite, clic droit...), quand aux autres émissions enregistrées à écouter tu sais (comme tu l'as fais pour Boulibai) les sauvegarder au format .ram et les ouvrir avec pas mal de softs.
Pour les Flux en direct et en .ram, là j'ai la soluce (en tous cas avec ceux que j'ai testé jusqu'à maintenant).
PS: merci de ton passage par chez moi


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (22 Mai 2006)

marctiger a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème quand j'ai un peu de temps libre  , ce lien-ci est un enregistrement, tu peux aussi l'ouvrir avec VLC, mais d'après ce que j'ai vu sur le site il n'y a pas d'URL de Streaming, juste écouter en direct ou sauvegarder au format Quick Time (dans la fenêtre d'écoute, la petite flèche à droite, clic droit...), quand aux autres émissions enregistrées à écouter tu sais (comme tu l'as fais pour Boulibai) les sauvegarder au format .ram et les ouvrir avec pas mal de softs.
> Pour les Flux en direct et en .ram, là j'ai la soluce (en tous cas avec ceux que j'ai testé jusqu'à maintenant).
> PS: merci de ton passage par chez moi




je vois que le fil ouvert ici mène à pas mal d'investigations....
moi je voulais vous dire que mon problème est résolu... Wiretap 1.0 marche à merveille 
Cependant... si l'un de nous trouve une solution pour convertir du .ram en tout autre format lisible par itunes plus rapidement que WT qu'il diffuse sa trouvaille... moi je cherche toujours...

merci pour les freeware Marc, Divillusion me tire de la mouise... cool

a+


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (22 Mai 2006)

JON E. B. GOOD a dit:
			
		

> je vois que le fil ouvert ici mène à pas mal d'investigations....
> moi je voulais vous dire que mon problème est résolu... Wiretap 1.0 marche à merveille
> Cependant... si l'un de nous trouve une solution pour convertir du .ram en tout autre format lisible par itunes plus rapidement que WT qu'il diffuse sa trouvaille... moi je cherche toujours...
> 
> ...



je me cite moi-même

en fait g un problème avec divillusion... après avoir gravé le fichier "CD Vidéo 1.macsvcd" et mis le cd dans la platine compatible svcd, mon lecteur m'affiche "PBC"

quoi est-ce????
qq1 peut m'aider...


----------



## marc-aurel (22 Mai 2006)

marctiger a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème quand j'ai un peu de temps libre  , ce lien-ci est un enregistrement, tu peux aussi l'ouvrir avec VLC, mais d'après ce que j'ai vu sur le site il n'y a pas d'URL de Streaming, juste écouter en direct ou sauvegarder au format Quick Time (dans la fenêtre d'écoute, la petite flèche à droite, clic droit...), quand aux autres émissions enregistrées à écouter tu sais (comme tu l'as fais pour Boulibai) les sauvegarder au format .ram et les ouvrir avec pas mal de softs.
> Pour les Flux en direct et en .ram, là j'ai la soluce (en tous cas avec ceux que j'ai testé jusqu'à maintenant).
> PS: merci de ton passage par chez moi



je ne sais pas si je procède comme il faut alors je pose des questions basiques :
comment faire pour enregistrer un flux .ram ?
comment le convertir ?
étant sous mactel, flip4mac ne fonctionne pas (vivement la version en UB, peut-être aussi attendue que Photoshop ;-) )

merci


----------



## marctiger (22 Mai 2006)

marc-aurel a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas si je procède comme il faut alors je pose des questions basiques :
> comment faire pour enregistrer un flux .ram ?
> comment le convertir ?
> étant sous mactel, flip4mac ne fonctionne pas (vivement la version en UB, peut-être aussi attendue que Photoshop ;-) )
> ...


En fait j'ai testé 2-3 fichiers .ram que j'avais ,et en allant chercher les infos de l'URL et en supprimant la partie derrière l'URL complète j'avais réussi a enregistrer via StreamRipperX, mais avec les autres pour le moment je n'y arrive plus ? Je vais encore essayer avec d'autres URL que je dois encore chercher en .ram, mais aucuns des softs que j'ai ne veut les transformer. Par contre pour les ouvrir et les écouter, avec VLC ou Quick Time en général ça va, peut-être avec la version Pro pour convertir d'abord dans ce format, puis ouvrir avec StreamRipperX ? *Avec Audio Hijack tu sais aussi l'enregistrer dans itunes et de là le convertir en AAC par ex. Pour le moment c'est tout ce que j'ai.*
Evidement tu n'as que 10 min à la fois mais...
Et pour DivIllusion je ne sais pas, de plus ils ont stoppé le développement.


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (22 Mai 2006)

marctiger a dit:
			
		

> Et pour DivIllusion je ne sais pas, de plus ils ont stoppé le développement.




merci quand même pour ton dévouement ...


----------



## marctiger (22 Mai 2006)

JON E. B. GOOD a dit:
			
		

> merci quand même pour ton dévouement ...


De rien, si je tombe sur quelque chose...à propos je t'ai envoyé par MP une adresse de Stream, l'as tu reçue ?


----------



## JON E. B. GOOD (22 Mai 2006)

marctiger a dit:
			
		

> De rien, si je tombe sur quelque chose...à propos je t'ai envoyé par MP une adresse de Stream, l'as tu reçue ?




Oui j'ai reçu  ton message avec l'adresse;
c'est top , merci; 
je n'avais en effet pas eu l'occasion de te remercier.

tu connais d'autres merveilles dans le genre...?
J'ai cherché, g rien trouvé....


----------



## marctiger (22 Mai 2006)

JON E. B. GOOD a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'ai reçu  ton message avec l'adresse;
> c'est top , merci;
> je n'avais en effet pas eu l'occasion de te remercier.
> 
> ...


Si je les retrouve, j'en avais des pages pleines, je vais chercher


----------

